# Change CPU-clock and -voltage??? PLEASE!



## xpert4u (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello,

the atitool is really pretty cool and i'm using it since about one year.

but there is one function, that i'm still missing in this tool.
i would like to change the voltage and the clock of my CPU!

sometimes i use:
'NOTEBOOK HARDWARE CONTROL'
http://www.pbus-167.com/nhc/nhc.htm
to change it.

for example:
CPU: 6x multiplier @ 0.716V (for office)
and
CPU: 18x multiplier @ 1.132V (for gaming)



i would be very cool, if you could input such an option in your tool, too!


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 26, 2006)

xpert4u said:


> Hello,
> 
> the atitool is really pretty cool and i'm using it since about one year.
> 
> ...


While it is nice to have CPU control, ATITool is designed for GPU.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

